# AC/DC Thunderstruck on Bagpipes with Flames



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gotta see this, especially if you are an AC/DC fan.

http://www.wimp.com/bagpipeflames/


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jun 27, 2013)

that is cool


----------

